# Giving birth: private or government hospital?



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I gave birth in Al Wasl hospital in 2008 and I can't complain much even though there were several unpleasant incidents. Now my health insurance includes check ups and giving birth in private hospitals. I know service there is probably much better, but....

1. My colleague is pregnant now and doctor in Canadian hospital told her that it's ok to take Panadol............. while my doctor in government hospital prescribed Adol, which is less harmful...

2. Majority of women I know who delivered in private hospitals were not even given a chance for natural birth, they all had Ceasarean delivery because aparently it's more expensive, so they are just making money out of it rather than letting woman deliver naturally if she's fine and baby is fine............ while my doctor was stand by for emergency Ceasarean but in the end I delivered myself...

What do you think? I am more into the government hospital for the second baby...


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I gave birth in Al Wasl hospital in 2008 and I can't complain much even though there were several unpleasant incidents. Now my health insurance includes check ups and giving birth in private hospitals. I know service there is probably much better, but....
> 
> 1. My colleague is pregnant now and doctor in Canadian hospital told her that it's ok to take Panadol............. while my doctor in government hospital prescribed Adol, which is less harmful...
> 
> ...


Ella,

I'm just talking here about our experience, don't how are things on other hospitals.
Before my wife delivered on a private hospital three months back, we always heard from people we know that we should go for public hospital for delivery.
Anyway, we choosed private hospital mainly because of the doctor (Ukrainian), my wife was very comfortable with her and decided to deliver on same hospital.
Everything went fine, especially that my wife is having a medical condition and thus requires additional care. Ante natal care was excellent and hospital was having all necessary latest technology equipments for all types of screenings or tests.
Delivery went fine, and both mother and baby post natal care were excellent.
I can assure you that there was at least 2 or 3 normal deliveries per day on the hospital as the labor rooms were on same ward as patients room.
My wife already recommended doctor and hospital for delivery to three of her friends and they are all satisfied.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Helios!
Would you mind to PM me the name of the clinic and the doctor? I might need it in future


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

PM'd  btw aren't Panadol and Adol same as both based on Paracetamol?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Helios said:


> PM'd  btw aren't Panadol and Adol same as both based on Paracetamol?


thanks )) yes, but Adol is allowed for pregnant women and even for babies in syrop, Panadol is not...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have friends who have given birth in Al Wasl and also in several private hospitals. No major difference, as experience depended on staff attending, although the private hospitals are more comfortable. Go where your gynae prefer to be as they'll know about the level of care. Al Wasl is recommended for problem labours/births as they have better neo-natal facilities.

Didn't realise you were pregnant Ella. Congrats! :baby:

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Didn't realise you were pregnant Ella. Congrats! :baby:
> 
> -


:eyebrows: Elphaba, you shaked the world with this assumption :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows: No, I am not but thinking to by the end of the year...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> :eyebrows: Elphaba, you shaked the world with this assumption :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows: No, I am not but thinking to by the end of the year...


How very odd to be asking about it on a public forum if you are only thinking about it. :confused2:

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> How very odd to be asking about it on a public forum if you are only thinking about it. :confused2:
> 
> -


is it? i want to find a suitable hospital before pregnancy, nothing wrong with it... my pregnancy isn't easy, i feel very sick for the first 5 months and hardly can go out, so i better take care of it before...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Well yes. It is rather. Especially if you won't need it for over a year. Things change...

-


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> is it? i want to find a suitable hospital before pregnancy, nothing wrong with it... my pregnancy isn't easy, i feel very sick for the first 5 months and hardly can go out, so i better take care of it before...


Pregnancies can be different from one to another, may be this time it will be easier.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Helios said:


> Pregnancies can be different from one to another, may be this time it will be easier.


i truly hope so )) otherwise i probably won't be able to cope with existing baby, 100 km driving every day and 10 working hours... but anyways it's too early to think about it...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Perhaps Ella is looking for offers Elph?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> i truly hope so )) otherwise i probably won't be able to cope with existing baby, 100 km driving every day and 10 working hours... but anyways it's too early to think about it...


Yeah, don't think about it. Just have fun with the whole process of making a baby, but you should know that already! 
As for government or private, since you mentioned that you had a complicated pregnancy, I would recommend that you get yourself registered at Al Wasl in any case because if there are any unforeseen emergencies before the 32nd or 34th week, private hospitals will not be able to help you and will refer you to Al Wasl. 
That being said, I delivered at Medcare and they were excellent. But I've heard good and bad stories from both Al Wasl and private hospitals.
But, this comes later.....first, you need to stop looking for suggestions on expatforum and start seducing your husband for another baby if that's what you both want! Who cares about now or end of the year....just go with the flow!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You should go for now. I cant not imagine being 8 months pregnant in the summer months!!! Better to go thru the rough months in the winter here and have a spring baby. imho 

:focus:


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> You should go for now. I cant not imagine being 8 months pregnant in the summer months!!! Better to go thru the rough months in the winter here and have a spring baby. imho
> 
> :focus:


well, i delivered in September, so I had all last months of pregnancy in summer... it's better because when baby was born I could take her for a walk between october and may, otherwise poor little one has to spend the first months of life at home )))


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

I had my baby a few months back at MedCare hopsital and was very very very happy with my doctor and the hospial. My baby had to have surgery a few weeks ago and we went back to MedCare and it was perfect. The Dr.s and Nurses are great there! Also I was given Panadol during my pregnancy and was told it was safe to take but only the original any of the other types are not ok. Both my Dr and multiple Pharmacies told me that.

Good Luck!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Smiles:-) said:


> I had my baby a few months back at MedCare hopsital and was very very very happy with my doctor and the hospial. My baby had to have surgery a few weeks ago and we went back to MedCare and it was perfect. The Dr.s and Nurses are great there! Also I was given Panadol during my pregnancy and was told it was safe to take but only the original any of the other types are not ok. Both my Dr and multiple Pharmacies told me that.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks for sharing, hope your baby is fine and will never need any surgery again


----------



## ysadat (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about City Hospital? I don't know whether to give birth there or at Wasel (gov't hospital).


----------

